# Having trouble with Microsoft Office



## Bass (Sep 19, 2007)

For some odd reason its not letting me save my documents. It keeps giving me this message: 

you are working without a Word work file and memory is nearly full. Save your work

I have 74GB Free Space on my harddrive 

help please?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what happens when you do a save as?


----------



## Bass (Sep 19, 2007)

i get the message no matter where or how i save it. it does it in word, excel, and text/edit


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, it seems that it thinks your drive is full. when was the last time you rebooted your mac?


----------



## Bass (Sep 19, 2007)

wow i rebooted and it all works fine now


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Bass said:


> wow i rebooted and it all works fine now


You used Parallels or Boot Camp to run office?


----------



## Bass (Sep 19, 2007)

umm not. sure the college i go to included this laptop in my tuition and it was already installed when i got it


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

there is a mac version of office. what happened is that the os uses a part of the hard drive as a memory dump/swap file. when the computer is on for a long time, that file can grow really large, taking up the empty hard drive space, thus keeping you from saving files. if it happens again, just restart.


----------



## Bass (Sep 19, 2007)

haha thanks for the help fellas


----------

